# Drathir Barra Studios Pet Portrait Spaces Open!!!



## MarlaAlVutha (Nov 7, 2009)

Drathir Barra Studios is pleased to announce that we have openings for commissions.


















Everyone has that special pet that has touched their heart in a way no other animal has. What better way to immortalize that bond than with a hand painted portrait of your special friend?

Portraits will be painted on a piece of hand shaped slate and will have a leather thong attached for hanging. No two pieces of slate with have the exact same size and texture making each piece a one of a kind. Pieces are available that do not have a hanger, just state your choice when you place your order. If you do not want your portrait on slate it can instead be painted on the surface of your choice.

For no additional fee you can have your portrait personalized with your pets name, your family name, business, or breeding organization.

If you plan on attending Fall RodentFest in Leesport PA on October 2nd, you can pick up your portrait there or other pickup / shipping arrangements can be made.

All portraits require a 25% deposit before it will be started. Balance to be paid off before shipping or pick up. I know we are in the midst of hard economic times so time payments can be arranged on a per person basis.

Portraits on slate are approximately $45.00 (slate included in the cost).
Portraits on other surfaces $40.00 (plus the cost of surface if I supply, no additional cost if you supply).

Portraits can also be painted on three dimensional figurines. Prices start at $35.00 and depend on the size of the figurine and how much it costs to purchase it. Please message me if you would like a figurine painted.

Small Print
1) A 25% deposit is required before any work will be started on your portrait.
2) Personalization is available at no additional cost.
3) Time payments are available on a per person basis. 
4) The entire purchase price (plush shipping costs if applicable) must be paid in full before the piece will be shipped or picked up. 
5) There will be no refund or payments made if you renege on payments.
6) If you do not like your portrait it must be returned to me within 7 days and in the same condition it was received in. Refunds will be sent after I receive the piece back, cost of materials and shipping are not included in your refund. 
7) Overseas clients welcome. Please message me for cost and shipping.
8) Shipping: All portraits are shipped via United States Priority Mail, fees for shipping are exact plus insurance. 
9) Payments: I do not accept Paypal or checks. Payments must be in the form of United States Postal Money Orders Only.
10) You will be notified within 24hours of your portraits completion, I ask that you return contact via phone or electronic mail (email or Facebook) to arrange any final payments.


----------

